# Who is heading out this weekend?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just wondering if any guys will be fishing ND this weekend?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I'd like to get out, but we have some doe tags to fill.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The jiffy will roar this weekend at least one day.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Smalls you name the day and we will role out.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Tyler,

This weekend could be double duty out here. Shotguns and rods. Fish are biting :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It would be kind of nice to go out with someone, but the lakes haven't foze over.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Mallard Hunter (Matt) keeps rejecting my offers to take him he must be afraid I'll out fish him 10:1 or something.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't plan on going out when there is no ice


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

benellimaster and i think alike.. i went pheasant hunting today with all my ice gear ready to hit up audubon but had to return back to town way earlier than expected, so only got to hunt... but, my plan is the same for tomorrow, so maybe this time i'll make it on the ice and hit up some walleys... any ice reports from audubon/sak.?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

5 inches east side as of Sunday


----------

